# Which hand???



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a kooky casting system I'm right handed though fish lefty, all other sports I do right handed, except pool I can do either. My Dad taught me that way and It makes perfect sense to me and him, and I saw my right handed (almost) 3 year old doing it the other day! Lucky for him most of my gear is Lefty..

So what do you do?


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Bit of everything here but I chose cast left-wind right as thats the most comfortable and accurate. I can cast both sides but cant for the life of me wind with my left hand...even though im left handed with writing, throwing a ball. Racket sports im right handed, kick a ball with the right boot and im a natural footer :lol: Cast a flyrod on both sides but again a bit more accuracy with the left.

It takes all kinds eh 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

If you cast left wind right or cast right wind left then you know what its all about 8). I'm a cast left wind right.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

right and right of me...so do 2 rights make a wrong???????

occy: the things you paddlers have to go through........btw vanilla flavouring is usually easily absorbed by both rubber and cork..


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought this was going to be a thread on which hand we all wipe our butts with. And I'm not talking about cleaning the corks on our fishing rods either.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My grandpa taught me to fish properly - cast right handed & wind with the left (I'm right handed). Anything else feels really wrong. My only rh wind reel is a TLD20, but I don't use it much.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

for the first time in my life I'm 100% right. 8)


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, that is surprising! I never thought that many people knew how to cast correctly! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I've heard that if your right handed and cast with your left, it feels like someone else is casting your lure for you ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

On a Rex Hunt show once that said you should wind with your left hand if right handed and vica versa for the other hand. So that would be option 2, amazing it's coming a close second atm to right right right. I tried it the rex hunt way and never liked it. :shock:

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

MacFish said:


> On a Rex Hunt show once that said you should wind with your left hand if right handed and vica versa for the other hand. So that would be option 2, amazing it's coming a close second atm to right right right. I tried it the rex hunt way and never liked it. :shock:


Sel, if you include the lefthanders (whose native intelligence leads them to the correct choice first up), Rex's way is being used by more than those doing it your way


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

After fishing racks for bream,i soon realized theres no time to change hands,its cast right wind left for me.any other way just looks awkward........... :shock:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Peril said:


> if you include the lefthanders (whose native intelligence leads them to the correct choice first up), Rex's way is being used by more than those doing it your way


So why do I still have to order left wind reels?

Though I am grateful otherwise I would have a room full by now!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

The way I see it, you want to cast and hold the rod when fighting fish with your *strongest/most coordinated* arm. It makes sense... Also, like Radar said, it means you don't have to change hands, making the whole operation alot smoother and more effective!

Anyway, that's how I do it - cast with my right hand, reel with my left. :lol:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Great post Dan  . I fish right handed, cast right and wind left as you would assume most right handed people would do. Have tried the other way round but it's just plain wrong for me. The fact that nearly all overhead reels are made for right hand retrieve is still something that baffles me though!!! Left hand wind reels are nearly always special order which is reely confusing. :? :? :?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

i tried changing over the handles on myspinning reel to i could cats retrive with my left hand (i cast and retreive with my right, always have and will), but my hands aren't that easy to change styles for. my mate uses left handed reels (retrive with left) and when ive had a go, i look worse than a drunk trying to say the alphabet (not that bad, but you know what i mean! :lol: :lol: ).
ill just stick tot eh way im used to... right handed!

BTW, KRALEY what do you go flyfishng for that you need to use the reel, it thought you just retreive the line by stripping???


----------

